# Giant Composite 2 vs Scott CR1 Team



## sound (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi, I'm in the midst of looking for a road bike. 

TCR Giant Composite or Scott CR1 Team (not the Team Issue) 

The Scott CR1 Team (06) comes with 105 group set, and is selling for about USD 1850. 
The Giant TCR Composite 2 (05) with Ultegra + Mix group set is selling for about the same price. 

Which would be a better choice? 
All comments & opinions welcome... 

Or should I just forget about getting a carbon bike and go for an alum? 

Decisions are always hard.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

sound said:


> Hi, I'm in the midst of looking for a road bike.
> 
> TCR Giant Composite or Scott CR1 Team (not the Team Issue)
> 
> ...


Scott bikes are great but the diameter of the tubing just seems excessive when compared to a Giant TCR frame. Interestingly yesterday, I was at one of the LBS here and I noticed a Giant TCR Comp and a Scott CR bike next to one another and was just amazed at how wide the tubing is on the Scott. The Giant tubing is much sleeker and much less bulky. I can't help but think that such wide tubes on the Scott frames have a somewhat detrimental effect on the bike's aerodynamics.

Still......either way, you wouldn't be going wrong. Giants seem to be slightly better value but they're all great bikes.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

I've owned both, A giant comp, and now the giant comp's replacement, a Scott CR-1. They both had all of the same parts, exactly the same. I prefer the scott, it feels stiffer, the handling is quick not that the giant's wasn't, the ride is slightly harsher, but nothing to get in a twist about, and it feels more stable in a descent. 

The giant is more comfortable to ride, slightly, it's not as stiff. 

The scott just feels faster. I dono I guess it's all what your looking for. I loved my giant, and I love the scott, they are both good bikes.


----------

